# New betta obsessed



## GemmaT (May 14, 2013)

Jasper loves his floating log so much.. he spends most of the day in there!
Maybe its because hes new and scared 

Are any of your bettas obsessed? lol


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

GemmaT said:


> Jasper loves his floating log so much.. he spends most of the day in there!
> Maybe its because hes new and scared
> 
> Are any of your bettas obsessed? lol


My Rubin is addicted to his cave. I'll walk in and can't find him, and he just sticks his head out of the cave "window" and give me a look.


----------



## GemmaT (May 14, 2013)

popcorndeer said:


> why are you posting this every where?


I haven't?


----------



## GemmaT (May 14, 2013)

rubinthebetta said:


> My Rubin is addicted to his cave. I'll walk in and can't find him, and he just sticks his head out of the cave "window" and give me a look.


That's what Jasper does, so cute!


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

no sorry not you


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

It was a spammer Popcorn. They had been taken care of though so none of their message appear any longer.

So far the only thing my girls have been obsessed about is a clump of java moss that's been tied to some driftwood lol

My boys could care less what I put them into to or give them XD


----------

